# Game #37: Los Angeles Lakers (30-6) @ Houston Rockets (24-15) [1/13]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

​


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Looks like both TMAC and Artest are going to miss this one. And yes, that is a VON WAFER sighting.



> *Houston Rockets guard Tracy McGrady out two weeks*
> 
> HOUSTON — Houston Rockets guard Tracy McGrady will miss the next two weeks to rest his sore left knee.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

No Artest, T-Mac... What about Battier? He healthy yet? 

What a miserable injury prone team.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> No Artest, T-Mac... What about Battier? He healthy yet?
> 
> What a miserable injury prone team.


Saturday was his first game back since late December. Played 26 minutes.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I can't remember the last time the Lakers played a healthy Rockets. Seriously, have they ever since Tmac came to Houston?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

EHL said:


> I can't remember the last time the Lakers played a healthy Rockets. Seriously, have they ever since Tmac came to Houston?


The Rockets are never healthy. So the answer is probably never.

Maybe during the playoffs when we played them last.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Even with our injuries, we shouldn't lose this to the Rockets given _their_ injuries.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I hope Kobe rips the **** out of Battier so we can move on to the next 'Kobe-stopper'.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Cris said:


> The Rockets are never healthy. So the answer is probably never.
> 
> Maybe during the playoffs when we played them last.


lol at your sig.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

One more thing, we need more of those super artistic game threads like the one you guys made for the Xmas game. That one was sweet.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

It will be interesting to see if Battier uses the same face guarding technique he used on Kobe last time i saw them play.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't think that we'll have that much trouble with this one, I mean their missing two of their three best players.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

BTW I hate Rafer Alston!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Scouting Report*​


> Once again the injured animal is the dangerous animal. With McGrady, Artest, and Battier doubtful it is important that we don’t take this game for granted. In the wake of dealing with all of their injury problems the Rockets have simplified their offensive approach. Instead of running the Adelman elbow series that he popularized in Sacramento in the early part of this decade they are running some simple post ups for Yao Ming and spacing the floor with the plethora of shooters. They will run some basic cross screens or turnouts in order to post Yao and then force the defense to make a decision on whether to double team or not. Like with any great player it is important to show a variety of defenses or Yao will be able to adjust and exploit the defense. We must double on occasion at different times and from different locations. They will also run some cross screens straight into sideline screen and rolls. Because the man setting the screen is running into it the defense must adapt if any help is going to be there.
> 
> A major area of concern in tonight’s game is the play of Scola, Landry, and Hayes. These may be the best role players in the league. They come in and play extremely hard every minute they are on the floor. They are a great compliment to Yao and the shooters. We must keep them off the boards as priority number one. We also must limit their offensive production. If they have a big impact on the game then we could be in trouble. They also do a great job of position defense. We must know that on any penetration, the Rockets do a great job of plugging the lane and taking charges.
> 
> On our offensive end we must line this team up and make them defend. We know that we can exploit Yao on defense if we can force him to move as opposed to being able to play a one man zone in the paint. We need to look to run when the Houston guards get caught deep on their penetrations. In these transition situations we can set some Bounder offered screen and rolls and Yao will most likely not be in postion to help. It is important that our bigs run hard tonight because there will be easy baskets to be had.


http://my.lakers.com/lakers/news.html?id=5


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

triple


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

quadruple


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Holy ****. :lol:

Somebody else fix this...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What are you talking about?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Holy ****. :lol:
> 
> Somebody else fix this...


crack is wack


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luther Head is also out for Houston, and Lamar Odom said he's going to try and play.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dammit!! i was looking forward to seeing the epic battle between The Machine and Skip To My Lou!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...Rockets are scoring at will in the paint...pathetic defense thus far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Von Wafer already has 10 points...are you kidding me?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

kobe just gave gasol a mean glare after that missed rebouned attempt. Gasol has been playing soft so far.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

nice to see odom back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Given how we started the game, I'll take a 1-point deficit heading into the 2nd quarter.

Bynum needs to hit the boards; he had 0 in the quarter, while Kobe/Radmanovic/Gasol all had 4. Speaking of Vlad, he had himself a pretty good quarter with 7 points.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Chocolate Wafer is burning us!


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Kobe's halftime speech:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Stupid rocket announcers.... "I bet Kobe didn't know who Wafer was before, he does now!"

Then after the break his producer likely corrected him and he comes back with "I kind of remember Wafer having a tryout with the Lakers..." He played for them for a whole season! I hate uniformed announcers... its your ****ing job, be a professional.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

haha i love it. 

Maybe he forgot who Kobe was.. the best player in the league..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Von Wafer is ****ing killing us.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wafer is unstoppable. We can only hope to contain him.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Wafer is unstoppable. We can only hope to contain him.


You are :banned: for making those comments.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe not letting go of the ball right now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lynx said:


> You are :banned: for making those comments.


Dude, I was just kidding. I'm well aware that Wafer cannot be contained.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Houston still hasn't taken a free throw...that's crazy.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

LOL @ these fans. Yao is a foot taller than Kobe. Just STFU. I'm so sick of watching bigs flop around the court like fish. ****ing pansies.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is it just me or has this game gone by really fast so far?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

54-54 at the half...Kobe just got a technical foul; the Rockets will shoot their first free throw to start the 3rd.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

kobe picked a good not to be cold.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

16 shots. Kobe does this against Houston a lot. Chill the hell out.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We need to get the ball to Pau in the post more.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> 16 shots. Kobe does this against Houston a lot. Chill the hell out.


with alot of those misses he should have made.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> We need to get the ball to Pau in the post more.


no...give it to bynum. He the only one that can guard yao so we neep bynum in the best mood he can be in.


----------



## 99th Fish (Dec 23, 2008)

How do you compare Kobe to the undrafted rookie Wafer?

4 first year and second year players are killing Lakers? no. It is 89 years old Mutombo and Barry killing Lakers>


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The One said:


> with alot of those misses he should have made.


Why do you have Angeles misspelled in your sig?

Kobe needs to have a better 2nd half.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

99th Fish said:


> How do you compare Kobe to the undrafted rookie Wafer?
> 
> 4 first year and second year players are killing Lakers? no. It is 89 years old Mutombo and Barry killing Lakers>


Wafer was drafted... by the Lakers. 

Bad science.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wafer is a ****.

Kobe needs to hit some shots or quit taking them.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lol Von Wafer.. ahhh those days


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sun Yue is in the game...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

BTW, if you ever have the opportunity to listen to a Rockets broadcast, jump off of a ****ing cliff. I have not heard such blatant homerism in a long time. Not since I listened to the Blazers broadcast.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This is a really terrible game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wafer has a new career high, and of course it's against us. Unreal.

How are we losing this game?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

1 shot for every three made this quarter.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe has a beautiful stroke.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

traveling: carl laundry.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe-Ariza-Odom-Powell-Gasol. New lineup experiment, let's see how it works.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ariza has been great for us.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Ariza is the man.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's having one of his worst games of the season.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

where the hell is Bynum, Phil??


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Von Wafer is playing more minutes than everyone. Holy hell.

Does he tire?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Von Wafer is the motha ****in TRUTH


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> BTW, if you ever have the opportunity to listen to a Rockets broadcast, jump off of a ****ing cliff. I have not heard such blatant homerism in a long time. Not since I listened to the Blazers broadcast.


While I can agree with this, nothing, and I mean NOTHING is worse than the Celtics broadcasters...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> While I can agree with this, nothing, and I mean NOTHING is worse than the Celtics broadcasters...


Haven't had a chance to listen to those goons yet, but I definitely can believe it. You guys are giving us all we can handle tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Please win.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Odumb!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Bad shot from Odom, but i'm still feeling good about this game for some reason.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe ****ing Bryant! Wow!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe Kobe Kobe Kobe Kobe Kobe


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Koooobeee!!!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe is the mother ******* truth.

Straight up best closer in the game today bar none.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Kobe!


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Damn you Kobe Bryant.. stop being clutch


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Rockets.. where is your go to guy? Who's shoulders are you going to put the pressure on?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Alston chokes at the line!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

LOL...Rafer.. :laugh: This ain't street ballin'


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank God Pau made at least one of them...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We better not lose this game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I was hoping Gasol would miss the second. Now they have to shoot a three and we are very good at giving up open threes.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

That's the third game in a row where the opposition makes a bone headed play to close out the game. 31-6!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

pau should make both of these...the pressure is less.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Time to dance... :banana:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers win. 31-6.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> BTW, if you ever have the opportunity to listen to a Rockets broadcast, jump off of a ****ing cliff. I have not heard such blatant homerism in a long time. Not since I listened to the Blazers broadcast.


OneBadLT beat me to it. But Boston is the worst, Chicago second, then Blazers.

When the rockets beat the celtics Heinson was practically threatening death to ref Greg Lewis.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ahh, these were the 4th quarter Rockets I know and somehow love.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

While Kobe had a terrible game overall, that was one hell of a 4th quarter. The man just reeks of clutchness.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> OneBadLT beat me to it. But Boston is the worst, Chicago second, then Blazers.
> 
> When the rockets beat the celtics Heinson was practically threatening death to ref Greg Lewis.


The Rockets have to be close. Drexler(color commentator) was distracting Pau at the line in the final seconds. :lol:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jesus!! Its like every teams scrubs have career nights against us!! Von ****ing Wafer??!!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Kobe made out win after a horrible shooting night and acting like a blackhole. Lakers are lucky to have a win with that bad defense.

I hope Powell keeps up his play so we can keep Walton on injured reserve :yay:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Jesus!! Its like every teams scrubs have career nights against us!! Von ****ing Wafer??!!


Surprisingly hes been doing pretty damn good filling in for Tmac. His defense sucks, but overall hes been great.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Surprisingly hes been doing pretty damn good filling in for Tmac. His defense sucks, but overall hes been great.


You have to understand, the lakers love to let some boderline scrub kick our *** on a nightly basis.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

I got back from the gym at the beginning of the 4th quarter, saw the Kobe vs Wafer graphic and noticed 8-24 and I was about to say, "Damnit Kobe," but knowing better, I waited until the end of the game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe came through late but our defense was pathetic, but I'll take it. Ariza really saved our bacon with the 3's and hustle on defense.

We are just skating by right now with the injuries,


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

S2theONIC said:


> BTW I hate Rafer Alston!


Me too.

:azdaja:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So...I'm thinking Ariza for POTG.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ariza has my vote


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> OneBadLT beat me to it. But Boston is the worst, Chicago second, then Blazers.
> 
> When the rockets beat the celtics Heinson was practically threatening death to ref Greg Lewis.


I would say Boston is no. 1 for sure. Chicago a distance second.

Blazers and Kings commentators are very homerish only when the lakers play.


Rockets aren't really homers, just stupid. Clyde Drexler is just dumb and the play by play guy doesn't help him out either when Drexler is uninformed or just says something out of his ***. 


The good ones I can think of are Memphis, Lakers, and even cleveland is decent....


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I was pretty pissed that Gasol decided not to show up to another game. If he doesn't show up tomorrow there is no hope for this guy. He just cowards when his length fails him, have some freaking balls and play like a man!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If ever I started to wonder if maybe Fishers defense isn't that bad.. He reminds me by letting a scrub go off for a career high.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

S2theONIC said:


> *I was pretty pissed that Gasol decided not to show up to another game. If he doesn't show up tomorrow there is no hope for this guy.* He just cowards when his length fails him, have some freaking balls and play like a man!


WTF? He's had barely a handful of poor games this season.... Talk about the sky is falling.. :lol:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> The Rockets have to be close. Drexler(color commentator) was distracting Pau at the line in the final seconds. :lol:



:lol:

I lived in Houston for a year, and I got to agree... They are second only to Portland and Bostons announcers.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Darth Bryant said:


> WTF? He's had barely a handful of poor games this season.... Talk about the sky is falling.. :lol:


lol I was just pointing out the past couple of games. When he starts to get pushed around a bit he begins to play too passive.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> Jesus!! Its like every teams scrubs have career nights against us!! Von ****ing Wafer??!!


Yet Ariza was looking like Larry Bird from beyond the arc. At least Wafer has always been a scorer since his college days. Ariza was never a shooter.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Now that Bynum has improved his scoring, his rebounding and defense are slipping. Hopefully he will be able to bring it all together and give consistent effort on both ends.

And while Farmar was struggling in many ways before he was injured, I think we miss his ability to push the ball.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I didn't get to watch the game so can someone tell me why Kobe needed to be such a ballhog last night when his shot was falling and why Von Wafer scored so many points so efficiently.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Yet Ariza was looking like Larry Bird from beyond the arc. At least Wafer has always been a scorer since his college days. Ariza was never a shooter.


This season he has been though. He's improved his shot nicely.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

No one played defense. It was sad. They took layups all night. Im not even really sure how we won this game. I guess its because everyone not named Kobe,Pau or Bynum shot really well. The refs really helped us out in this game. We got some big breaks, most importantly, they decided not to call defensive 3 sec. Our guys just camped out down there.

Kobe hit the big shots at the end of the game, but POTG for me was Trevor. He hit some huge 3 pointers and played some solid defense.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah I agree, POTG Ariza. I think I forgot to vote.


----------

